# Stuttgart, Germany to Lauterbourg, France Ride Report w/Photos



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess that you can say that I've caught the "Touring" bug as of late. After completing a ride from Stuttgart to Heidelberg, Germany last week, I quickly began planning my next long trip. After staring at a map for about half an hour, I decided that I would attempt to ride from Stuttgart, Germany into France. I spent another hour or so searching to routes on gpsies.com to see if anyone else had made the same trip or even parts of the trip. I found a route that someone had ridden from Karlsruhe to Stuttgart and a route that someone had ridden from Karlsruhe into France and back to Karlsruhe. I took those to routes and created a route from Stuttgart, Germany to Lauterbourg, France. My plan was to attempt the ride to France over the Independence Day weekend. However, I was bored when I woke up on Sunday morning. After trying to figure out what I could do, I decided about 8am that I would go ahead and attempt to ride to France. It took me a little over an hour to get dressed and get everything together that I was going to take on the trip. I ended up walking out my front door just before 10am.

I made it to Lauterbourg, France in just under 5 hours. The distance from my house was just over 67 miles. After spending a little over an hour in France, I crossed back over the border and caught the train from Karlsruhe back to Stuttgart. By the time I got to the train station in Karlsruhe, I was about 92 miles into the trip. By the time I got home from the train station near my house, I had ridden just over 94 miles for the day.

Below is the GPS summary of my trip from Stuttgart, Germany to Lauterbourg, France and some of the pictures I took during the ride. The rest of the pictures I uploaded from the ride can be viewed at the following link: https://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa233/mlbrown_76/6 June 2010 Ride from Stuttgart to Lauterbourg/
https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/35953003


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice! The closeness of countries and great bike paths are one of the great things about Europe. I wouldn't even think of riding from San Diego to LA!


----------

